
Ask HN: Leaving a senior sales position? - tossaway43
I&#x27;ve been working as an architect for a large technology company for a little over a year -- or rather, I was snookered into working as an &quot;architect&quot; while actually doing post-sales (and some pre-sales) stuff.<p>I managed to avoid focusing solely on solutions from my employer and managed to get some fun out of the job, but day-to-day work is dreary, crammed with endless meetings, presentations, and visiting customers to peddle stuff they quite likely don&#x27;t need.<p>It&#x27;s destroying me, blunting my tech skills and has become really depressive of late, but due to this career turn (and age, and having stopped development for a year) I am now apparently unable to find jobs as a &quot;proper&quot; systems architect or team leader (which is what I was before).<p>Any advice on how best to turn this around besides sticking to a regimen of submitting applications and doing more networking?
======
JSeymourATL
> besides sticking to a regimen of submitting applications and doing more
> networking?

Zero-in on decision-making targets. Cold email/cold call individuals who you
can help (ie CTO/CIO's, VPs & Directors Engineering) at interesting companies
in your market.

Share your story, seeking advice. Ask if they have time for a 10-15 minute
Skype/call. These guys will relate to your situation. And likely qualify
whether your background is a good match for their team. But do everything you
can to avoid the HR Flunky filter.

------
sharemywin
interesting part about Udacity/Coursera courses.

[http://blog.interviewing.io/lessons-from-3000-technical-
inte...](http://blog.interviewing.io/lessons-from-3000-technical-interviews/)

